# Bachelors Certificate Equivalency - MOHESR



## SgtRoswell

Has anydone done obtaining the certificate equivalency from Ministry of Higher Education and Scientific Research UAE? 

I need to get mine done however information over website is pretty confusing as well as the procedure. Is there any Pakistani who has done it? 

There are two separate processes for ones who have completed their studies in UAE and outside of UAE (non arab countries) 

From what I could gather I have to do the following tedious process

1. Get eqv certificate of my High school certificate (attested by all kind of miseries) + getting a letter from Embassy saying I completed 12 years of education
2. Then apply with high school eqv certificate to obtain a eqv bachelors certificate...

Can anyone please shed some light here, eagerly waiting for it.

Regards,


----------



## nm62

I assume your Grade 10 + Grade 12 certificates + Degree are attested by school/ University, state government and Higher Education Commission. 
Preferably attested from Ministry of Foreign Affairs (Pakistan) and UAE embassy in Islamabad or UAE consulate in Karachi. UAE's Ministry of Foreign Affairs in Bur Dubai. 


Now the procedure for Bachelors Certificate Equivalency - MOHESR

They actually want to check that you have not studied more than 12 credit points as a online degree or let me put it this way that you have attended the school and university. 

Firstly you need to visit Dubai Academic City (I think Block 8) that is KHDA's office in person. 
They will be following the rules of Pakistan (checking for Islamic studies and Pakistan Studies as your core subjects in High school) Plus English as core up till Grade 12. 
I do not remember the actual amount but i think its dh 50 (e voucher) and ask you to come after 3 days or wait for 2 hours. 

Now you will go to Abu Dhabi for Bachelors Certificate Equivalency - MOHESR

They will be easy. They will only check how many years of education you have gained (post secondary years). If your University has been registered in Pakistan with HEC, life will be easy. This depends from case to case basis.


----------



## SgtRoswell

nm62 said:


> I assume your Grade 10 + Grade 12 certificates + Degree are attested by school/ University, state government and Higher Education Commission.
> Preferably attested from Ministry of Foreign Affairs (Pakistan) and UAE embassy in Islamabad or UAE consulate in Karachi. UAE's Ministry of Foreign Affairs in Bur Dubai.
> 
> 
> Now the procedure for Bachelors Certificate Equivalency - MOHESR
> 
> They actually want to check that you have not studied more than 12 credit points as a online degree or let me put it this way that you have attended the school and university.
> 
> Firstly you need to visit Dubai Academic City (I think Block 8) that is KHDA's office in person.
> They will be following the rules of Pakistan (checking for Islamic studies and Pakistan Studies as your core subjects in High school) Plus English as core up till Grade 12.
> I do not remember the actual amount but i think its dh 50 (e voucher) and ask you to come after 3 days or wait for 2 hours.
> 
> Now you will go to Abu Dhabi for Bachelors Certificate Equivalency - MOHESR
> 
> They will be easy. They will only check how many years of education you have gained (post secondary years). If your University has been registered in Pakistan with HEC, life will be easy. This depends from case to case basis.



Hi nm62,

Thanks alot for the reply. I'm really relieved to know that at least somebody has done this tedious procedure. Would you mind if I ask you when did you get this done? I'm asking this because it seems that procedure is somewhat changed. 

I called MOHESR multiple times and they told me two different process

1. I need to first get my high school certificate eqv from Ministry of Education (not ministry of HIGHER education)

2. The document and the process you told me above. 

Now I'm not sure which is which. According to MOHESR website, it indeed tells that I need to have my high school certificate eqv as document required section for degree eqv. 

*



​​High school certificate or equivalent provided that:​-
​ ​ ​ ​ ​ ​
​ ​ a. ​ ​The non-Arab high school certificate is equalized by the UAE Ministry of Education.​ ​ ​

Click to expand...

*Documents required for Equivalency


Did you get your high school certificate eqv? This is also mentioned on the same web page



> *The original letter of the embassy of the country issuing the qualification with the academic institution's reply indicating: the authenticity of the qualification, the applicable study approach and whether the qualification issuer is certified. This will not be applicable to: the US, Canada, Australia, New Zealand, the UK, Jordan, Lebanon, Libya and Iran as the CES should exchange correspondence with the relevant authorities in these countries to get the required information.*


Please assist in this regard. 

Regards,


----------



## nm62

I have never done Equivalency for my self. I am in to educational field and i have been working in Dubai Knowledge village for various courses on different levels. The above information was based on general knowledge and experience. 

As i have already told you visit Knowledge and Human Development Authority (Section of ministry of education controlling free zone educational institutions and all economic/free zone schools in Dubai). They have the office in Dubai International Academic City. 

They will do the application completion work.
Take all your original transcripts/ mark sheet and certificates. They should accept the non- attested transcripts/mark sheets as far as certificate is attested from all the places i have mentioned above. Passport or copy as well. They will keep your original certificate and verify them. Verification and Attestation are 2 different process. 

Go to Abu Dhabi MOHESR
They have a online registration system on customer service reception. 
They will ask you for verified transcripts/mark sheet from your university along with all the documents mentioned above. 

By the why do you need Equivalency? work purpose or further education?
What University did you go to?


----------



## SgtRoswell

Hi, 

Thanks for the reply. I have been offered recently by a reputable semi-gov organization and they asked me to do it. Its not about getting admission in UAE's university. I have done my bachelors from Pakistan and as I reckon, I need to have my degree eqv (degree attestation are for those who have studied in UAE or Arab country as far as I can tell). 

I wish there could be a hassle free service available for this kind of mess. I'm willing to pay


----------



## BedouGirl

I don't know if this company is any good but they claim to handle this kind of thing Interlink Certificate Attestation Services - Dubai, INDIA, Pakistan, Philippines, Bangladesh


----------



## mnauman

SgtRoswell said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thanks for the reply. I have been offered recently by a reputable semi-gov organization and they asked me to do it. Its not about getting admission in UAE's university. I have done my bachelors from Pakistan and as I reckon, I need to have my degree eqv (degree attestation are for those who have studied in UAE or Arab country as far as I can tell).
> 
> I wish there could be a hassle free service available for this kind of mess. I'm willing to pay


Hi SgtRoswell
Recently I gone through this process and also applied for my Bachelor degree equalization in MOHESR.
To get Bachelor degree equalization from MOHESR You need following documents.
make sure your SSC & HSSC are attested from Intermediate board , IBCC,MOFA and UAE embassy in Pakistan.If you have done HSSC From Pakistan.
Make sure Your Bachelor degree is attested from HEC,MOFA & UAE embassy.
Get your Bachelor degree equivalence from HEC if you did your BSC degree from Private university/college.
Once all is done then you need to go to Pakistan embassy in UAE and submit your Bachelor degree for verification. Embassy will send your degree to your university in sealed envelop and after university reply , Embassy will return it to you which is required by MOHESR.
Go to MOE in UAE and submit you SSC & HSSC to get HSSC equivalence. 
Once all above is done , now you have following documents in hand and go to MOHESR for Bachelor degree equalization.
* HSSC Equiv given by MOE UAE
* Pakistan Embassy letter ( Degree verified from your university in Pakistan )
* BSC Degree and Transcript
* BSC HEC Equiv if your university is private
* Passport and Visa copy

Submit all these to MOHESR and wait for your equivalence letter. incase you have any confusion you can contact me at my cell number 050-8924563


----------



## mnauman

*Procedure to get Bachelor and HSSC Degree Equivalence * This is two phase process. Below guideline for those who studied in pakistan 1) Get HSSC Equiv from MOE , UAE 2) Get Bachelor Degree Equiv from MOHESR , UAE 1) Required Documents SSC Certificate ( Matric ) HSSC Certificate ( Intermediate ) Both certificates must be attested from Education Board , IBCC , MOFA , UAE Embassy in Pakistan and Finally MOFA in UAE. Bachelor Degree also must be attested from above mentioned authorities. Also Get you Bachelor degree equivalence from HEC if you studied in Private university. Go to Pakistan embassy in UAE and ask them you want to send your degree in Pakistan for verification , they will take copies of your degrees and send to your university and finally give you one letter which will be required by MOHESR. Now Go to MOE in Dubai / Abu Dhabi and submit both certificates they will take 3 working days and will give you HSSC Equivalence letter. Once you have MOE UAE Intermediate Equiv , BSC Degree Transcript , Embassy Letter , Passport , Visa copy then go to MOHESR and submit all these papers. That's it , Best of Luck , incase of any confusion you can reach me at / snip/


----------



## SgtRoswell

BedouGirl said:


> I don't know if this company is any good but they claim to handle this kind of thing Interlink Certificate Attestation Services - Dubai, INDIA, Pakistan, Philippines, Bangladesh


Thank you for the link, I'll look into it. 

Regards,


----------



## SgtRoswell

mnauman said:


> *Procedure to get Bachelor and HSSC Degree Equivalence * This is two phase process. Below guideline for those who studied in pakistan 1) Get HSSC Equiv from MOE , UAE 2) Get Bachelor Degree Equiv from MOHESR , UAE 1) Required Documents SSC Certificate ( Matric ) HSSC Certificate ( Intermediate ) Both certificates must be attested from Education Board , IBCC , MOFA , UAE Embassy in Pakistan and Finally MOFA in UAE. Bachelor Degree also must be attested from above mentioned authorities. Also Get you Bachelor degree equivalence from HEC if you studied in Private university. Go to Pakistan embassy in UAE and ask them you want to send your degree in Pakistan for verification , they will take copies of your degrees and send to your university and finally give you one letter which will be required by MOHESR. Now Go to MOE in Dubai / Abu Dhabi and submit both certificates they will take 3 working days and will give you HSSC Equivalence letter. Once you have MOE UAE Intermediate Equiv , BSC Degree Transcript , Embassy Letter , Passport , Visa copy then go to MOHESR and submit all these papers. That's it , Best of Luck , incase of any confusion you can reach me at / snip/


Wow man! Quite comprehensively descriptive process!

*



"Also Get you Bachelor degree equivalence from HEC if you studied in Private university."

Click to expand...

*Why do I need that? I have done my bachelors from a university which is recognized by HEC and my degree is already attested by HEC. Do you still think I need to do that?


----------



## sundus aslam

*equivalence certificate*

sir i need your assitence regarding the equivalence certificate


----------



## sundus aslam

i am an engineer, wants to apply for my further education (masters degree) from american university of sharjah. i need an equivalence certificate. inspite of visiting several times the mohesr website i didnt get the procedure . please help me in this regard


----------



## mnauman

Hi All ,

I would like to request all of you if your problem is resolved and you are able to get your Degree equalization from UAE - MOE & MOHESR then make a helping chain with others , who are facing difficulty in get Degree equalization. 

I am From Pakistan and given my contact number /snip in this forum to help out people who are not clear about this procedure. Because when I start this process and I was also not clear about it but Alham du lillah I finish it by the grace of GOD.

Below is the general procedure but may vary for few cases.

(1) At first step your ALL Matriculation , Intermediate and bachelor degree must be attested from your home country relevant education board , HEC , MOFA(PAK), UAE Embassy(Pakistan ), MOFA (UAE). NOTE: Attestation of annual mark sheet / Transcript is not required

(2) Confirm What is degree verification fee from Pakistan Embassy (UAE) or Directly from your college/university and get (Pay Order/ Money draft) in favor of REGISTRAR OF UR UNIV

(3) Once You have degree verification money draft with you , Submit your degree copies along with Money draft to Pakistan Embassy ( UAE ) , Further process they will explain you. 
Note: Finally you will get degree verification letter after correspondence and exchange of sealed envelop between Pakistan embassy and your university.

4) Go to MOE (Ministry of education) , UAE along with your matriculation, intermediate degree, Annual marks sheet , passport , emirates ID and submit document at MOE.
Note: After 3 to 5 working days you will get Intermediate equivalency certificate.

(5) You are required to get Equivalency certificate from your home country HEC incase bachelor degree is from private university/college. For government university it is not required.

(6) Go to MOHESR at International Tower Abu Dhabi along with mentioned below documents.

First fill online form at MOHESR website for degree equivalency and save application number.

-- Degree verification letter sealed envelop ( Given by Pakistan embassy ). 
-- Intermediate Equivalency certificate ( Given by MOE - UAE ).
-- HEC Equivalence certificate from Home Country ( Required only for private university ).
-- All Original Degrees , Emirates ID and Passport ( Your passport must have first entry stamp on your passport ).

Take token for Degree equivalency and submit required documents at equivalency counter. You will get Certificate after 3 to 4 weeks ( Time Vary from case to case ).

Best Of Luck,

Regards,
/snip


----------



## SgtRoswell

mnauman said:


> Hi All ,
> 
> I would like to request all of you if your problem is resolved and you are able to get your Degree equalization from UAE - MOE & MOHESR then make a helping chain with others , who are facing difficulty in get Degree equalization.
> 
> I am From Pakistan and given my contact number /snip in this forum to help out people who are not clear about this procedure. Because when I start this process and I was also not clear about it but Alham du lillah I finish it by the grace of GOD.
> 
> ......


Hi Nauman,

I am in process of writing a comprehensive procedure for this painful process. Its a bit, actually a lot different process altogether based on which city you are from. 

You won't believe I am actually in the process. Applied for MoE eqv however waiting for degree eqv from HEC Isb... 

Every process is nothing but a pain and requires lots of patience !!


----------



## SgtRoswell

sundus aslam said:


> i am an engineer, wants to apply for my further education (masters degree) from american university of sharjah. i need an equivalence certificate. inspite of visiting several times the mohesr website i didnt get the procedure . please help me in this regard


We will help you step by step, you need to provide relevant information for us to help you out. 

1. Did you call the university you are interested in? What exactly did they tell you? 
2. What kind of visa you have?
3. Which city of Pakistan you belong to?
4. Is your bachelors degree is from private university or govt? 
5. Bachelors degree is attested from HEC Isb? Ministry of Foreign Affairs Pakistan and UAE Embassy in Pakistan?


These are few of the many steps you need to take care of. Be patience it will take some time to do that.

REgards,


----------



## imranhoshimi

SgtRoswell said:


> Wow man! Quite comprehensively descriptive process!
> 
> 
> 
> Why do I need that? I have done my bachelors from a university which is recognized by HEC and my degree is already attested by HEC. Do you still think I need to do that?


Yes, same question here. My university private but it is recognised by HEC and recently been attested by HEC then why the need of equivalency of degree from HEC?


----------



## SgtRoswell

imranhoshimi said:


> Yes, same question here. My university private but it is recognised by HEC and recently been attested by HEC then why the need of equivalency of degree from HEC?


Yeah no need to it. I just completed my full eqv process it took jeez 6 months to get it done.


----------



## ranis

*High School Equivalency*

Hi,

I am in desperate need of help regarding my academic purposes.

I completed my O'Levels from Abu Dhabi and joined a university in Dubai International Academic City (DIAC) last year. Now due to a medical condition which I am suffering from, I have to transfer to a university in Abu Dhabi. Before starting this university in DIAC, I was asked to complete GED and submit them the Diploma and Transcript which will be considered equivalent to High School.

However, the credits cannot be transferred since I will be shifting from a KHDA accredited university to a MOHESR university.

The Academic Councellor in the university of Abu Dhabi asked me to get my O'Level and GED certificates attested, and also to get an equivalence certificate mentioning that I have completed my High School education which is equivalent to UAE General Secondary School Certificate.

After a lot of hassle, I was able to get my O'Level certificates attested. On the other hand, since I did my GED certification from a private institute in Dubai, I am unable to get it attested and get an equivalency for it. The staff in ADEC is telling me to go to KHDA, whereas the staff at KHDA is asking me to visit ADEC.

Different people are giving me different opinions, and I have no idea what to do or where to go next.

Please advice me on the best possible and quicker solution.


----------



## nm62

ranis said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am in desperate need of help regarding my academic purposes.
> 
> I completed my O'Levels from Abu Dhabi and joined a university in Dubai International Academic City (DIAC) last year. Now due to a medical condition which I am suffering from, I have to transfer to a university in Abu Dhabi. Before starting this university in DIAC, I was asked to complete GED and submit them the Diploma and Transcript which will be considered equivalent to High School.
> 
> However, the credits cannot be transferred since I will be shifting from a KHDA accredited university to a MOHESR university.
> 
> The Academic Councellor in the university of Abu Dhabi asked me to get my O'Level and GED certificates attested, and also to get an equivalence certificate mentioning that I have completed my High School education which is equivalent to UAE General Secondary School Certificate.
> 
> After a lot of hassle, I was able to get my O'Level certificates attested. On the other hand, since I did my GED certification from a private institute in Dubai, I am unable to get it attested and get an equivalency for it. The staff in ADEC is telling me to go to KHDA, whereas the staff at KHDA is asking me to visit ADEC.
> 
> Different people are giving me different opinions, and I have no idea what to do or where to go next.
> 
> Please advice me on the best possible and quicker solution.


Welcome to Leads


----------



## mohsin javaid buttt

*mohsin javaid butt*

i have B.A. degree from punjab university of pakistan and my degree has already verified from punjab university then either i need to attest my graduation degree or need to attestmy whole certificates


----------



## mohsin javaid buttt

*bachelors certificate equivalency*

i am graduate from punjab university of pakistan & my graduation degree is verified by the university then please assist me that how many educational certificates i need to verify from HEC & foreign office ?


----------



## mohsin javaid buttt

*Please help & assist me*

I want to work in UAE where i belongs to Pakistan & i am graduate from punjab university of pakistan & my graduation degree is verified by the university then please assist me that how many educational certificates i need to verify from HEC & foreign office ?
kindly assist me about necessary procegere that i will have to fallow .
waiting for your reply 
warm regards,
mohsin javaid


----------



## smkyn

hi,

i have done my BBA from IBA KARACHI and my degree is attested by HEC, Ministry of Foreign Affairs and UAE Embassy in Karachi. However I need to get my degree equivalency to start masters in UAE.
Please let me know from where do i need to get my HSC AND SSC Certificates attested and also if i need to get my BBA equivalence from HEC? My degree is already attested by HEC.


----------



## SgtRoswell

smkyn said:


> hi,
> 
> i have done my BBA from IBA KARACHI and my degree is attested by HEC, Ministry of Foreign Affairs and UAE Embassy in Karachi. However I need to get my degree equivalency to start masters in UAE.
> Please let me know from where do i need to get my HSC AND SSC Certificates attested and also if i need to get my BBA equivalence from HEC? My degree is already attested by HEC.


Hi Smkyn,

Here is the copy paste from previous post. Let me know if you need more clarification as I have recently gone through this painful process successfully. 

Below is the general procedure but may vary for few cases.

(1) At first step your ALL Matriculation , Intermediate and bachelor degree must be attested from your home country relevant education board , HEC , MOFA(PAK), UAE Embassy(Pakistan ), MOFA (UAE). NOTE: Attestation of annual mark sheet / Transcript is not required

(2) Confirm What is degree verification fee from Pakistan Embassy (UAE) or Directly from your college/university and get (Pay Order/ Money draft) in favor of REGISTRAR OF UR UNIV

(3) Once You have degree verification money draft with you , Submit your degree copies along with Money draft to Pakistan Embassy ( UAE ) , Further process they will explain you.
Note: Finally you will get degree verification letter after correspondence and exchange of sealed envelop between Pakistan embassy and your university.

4) Go to MOE (Ministry of education) , UAE along with your matriculation, intermediate degree, Annual marks sheet , passport , emirates ID and submit document at MOE.
Note: After 3 to 5 working days you will get Intermediate equivalency certificate.

(5) You are required to get Equivalency certificate from your home country HEC incase bachelor degree is from private university/college. For government university it is not required.

(6) Go to MOHESR at International Tower Abu Dhabi along with mentioned below documents.

First fill online form at MOHESR website for degree equivalency and save application number.

-- Degree verification letter sealed envelop ( Given by Pakistan embassy ).
-- Intermediate Equivalency certificate ( Given by MOE - UAE ).
-- HEC Equivalence certificate from Home Country ( Required only for private university ).
-- All Original Degrees , Emirates ID and Passport ( Your passport must have first entry stamp on your passport ).

Take token for Degree equivalency and submit required documents at equivalency counter. You will get Certificate after 3 to 4 weeks ( Time Vary from case to case ).


----------



## smkyn

hi thanks for the prompt response. please let me know if for IBA do i require HEC equivalency? what are the charges and how long does it take. my degree is already attested by HEC MOFA AND UAE EMBASSY. 

However now to get equivalency i am getting my HSC and SSC attested to apply for high school equivalency. also i will get by bachelors degree verified by my university. if i need hec equivalency for BBA degree, then that as well. and then start the Dubai process of MOFA (UAE) attestation and HSC equivalency and Bachelors equivalency.


----------



## SgtRoswell

Hi,

Please note the difference. The HEC equivalency is not required FROM Pakistan's HEC. It is required from UAE' HEC. 

Basically if you have done your bachelors OUTSIDE of UAE, you require your degree equivalency from Ministry of Higher Education & Scientific Research UAE which is called MOHESR in order to get admission in Masters or any governmental job within UAE. 

After you get your high school eqv from UAE, then you should apply in MOHESR which the process is mentioned above. 

Let me know if you require any clarification.


----------



## smkyn

Hi 


I am halfway through this process. now i need to get the Pakistan embassy letter. and get my documents attested from MOFA UAE before i can apply for HSC equivalency and BBA equivalency. 

Can someone please tell me how long it took them to get attestation from MOFA UAE, wheres the office and what are timelines?

Thanks,


----------



## SgtRoswell

smkyn said:


> Hi
> 
> 
> I am halfway through this process. now i need to get the Pakistan embassy letter. and get my documents attested from MOFA UAE before i can apply for HSC equivalency and BBA equivalency.
> 
> Can someone please tell me how long it took them to get attestation from MOFA UAE, wheres the office and what are timelines?
> 
> Thanks,



It takes an hour to get the attestation done from MOFA. Make sure to take all the required documents....they usually check UAE embassy stamp from the respective country...

https://www.google.ae/search?q=mofa+uae&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&gws_rd=cr&ei=0viRVsedCoTVPObhoNAC


----------



## qsr203

HEC pakistan Equivalency is not required by MOHESR these days......


----------



## SgtRoswell

qsr203 said:


> HEC pakistan Equivalency is not required by MOHESR these days......


What do you mean by "HEC Pakistan Equivalency"? and why not required? 

I know a person whose case got refused twice without any reason specified.


----------



## Afsar9930

Hello everyone. In order to get MOE equivalence of HSSC do I need matric certificate (attst. by IBCC, MOFA Pakistan and UAE consulate Pakistan) or I just need to show intermediate (attst. by IBCC, MOFA Pakistan and UAE consulate Pakistan)? I have my intermediate done but UAE consulate is holding my matric certificate I am afraid by the time I will fly on next saturday they won't have that ready becuz thr system is down.

Also do I also need my matric and inter marksheet attst. by IBCC, MOFA Pakistan and UAE consulate Pakistan? I have my intermediate attst. but not my matric marksheet


----------



## SgtRoswell

Someone from here sent this to me. Might be handy for this thread for all. 

Forget about BSC in that image as this isn't your requirement. 

For everyone else, replace BSC with whatever your degree name. Don't get confused.


----------



## HafsaAbdul

ranis said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am in desperate need of help regarding my academic purposes.
> 
> I completed my O'Levels from Abu Dhabi and joined a university in Dubai International Academic City (DIAC) last year. Now due to a medical condition which I am suffering from, I have to transfer to a university in Abu Dhabi. Before starting this university in DIAC, I was asked to complete GED and submit them the Diploma and Transcript which will be considered equivalent to High School.
> 
> However, the credits cannot be transferred since I will be shifting from a KHDA accredited university to a MOHESR university.
> 
> The Academic Councellor in the university of Abu Dhabi asked me to get my O'Level and GED certificates attested, and also to get an equivalence certificate mentioning that I have completed my High School education which is equivalent to UAE General Secondary School Certificate.
> 
> After a lot of hassle, I was able to get my O'Level certificates attested. On the other hand, since I did my GED certification from a private institute in Dubai, I am unable to get it attested and get an equivalency for it. The staff in ADEC is telling me to go to KHDA, whereas the staff at KHDA is asking me to visit ADEC.
> 
> Different people are giving me different opinions, and I have no idea what to do or where to go next.
> 
> Please advice me on the best possible and quicker solution.



Hi, did you ever find a solution for your GED issue since I'm going through the exact same thing


----------



## smkyn

hi,

what is the process of getting the letter from Pakistan embassy in UAE, can someone please write the process with timelines and fees. 

what documents were required etc. I have been trying to call them but no one seems to answer the phone


----------



## nm62

smkyn said:


> hi,
> 
> what is the process of getting the letter from Pakistan embassy in UAE, can someone please write the process with timelines and fees.
> 
> what documents were required etc. I have been trying to call them but no one seems to answer the phone


I have not understood your question however i will reply to you.
What letter do you want? 

Type the letter in whatever language you want it to be (English)

Pakistan consulate, Bur Dubai 
First floor 
Pay them Dh 17 (Cash) (per page/document)

Wait for 5 minutes 
They will stamp the letter and give it back to you 
Same goes for any sort of document. 

Take your NICOP/ passport original and photocopy


----------



## SgtRoswell

smkyn said:


> hi,
> 
> what is the process of getting the letter from Pakistan embassy in UAE, can someone please write the process with timelines and fees.
> 
> what documents were required etc. I have been trying to call them but no one seems to answer the phone


I have mentioned this in my previous page post. 

*
(2) Confirm What is degree verification fee from Pakistan Embassy (UAE) or Directly from your college/university and get (Pay Order/ Money draft) in favor of REGISTRAR OF UR UNIV

(3) Once You have degree verification money draft with you , Submit your degree copies along with Money draft to Pakistan Embassy ( UAE ) , Further process they will explain you.
Note: Finally you will get degree verification letter after correspondence and exchange of sealed envelop between Pakistan embassy and your university.*

a. You need to goto Abu Dhabi Pak Embassy's education section with all your relevant original docs. The fee depends on your university they have a list they'd tell you. 
b. They will forward the enclosed letter to your university, university will reply(depends on your university how long they would take) with another enclosed letter 
c. Embassy will type another enclosed letter.

Take it easy, its a long process. Abu Dhabi embassy people are helpful they'll tell you the whole process. 

Regards,


----------



## smkyn

Thank you for your reply but as I mentioned there is nobody answering in the embassy to tell me what the verification fee is and my
University has no idea about this process either. This is the letter given by the embassy that needs to be submitted for equivalency


----------



## SgtRoswell

smkyn said:


> Thank you for your reply but as I mentioned there is nobody answering in the embassy to tell me what the verification fee is and my
> University has no idea about this process either. This is the letter given by the embassy that needs to be submitted for equivalency


Unfortunately you need to go there quite early in the morning.


----------



## smkyn

Sorry to bombard with replies, is there anyway this letter can be made from the consulate in dubai? i live in dubai and for me to reach abudhabi early in the morning is difficult. also how long did it take u to get the letter made? do i need a letter format myself, what are the requirements and charges etc?


----------



## SgtRoswell

Dubai consulate knows nothing about it and they will confuse you. AbuDhabhi embassy has a separate section for handling this. 

The whole process mentioned above took more than a month for me (depends on your university really) along with 2 trips to AbuDhabhi Embassy. 

There is no way out until you go there and experience it yourself. 

Regards,




smkyn said:


> Sorry to bombard with replies, is there anyway this letter can be made from the consulate in dubai? i live in dubai and for me to reach abudhabi early in the morning is difficult. also how long did it take u to get the letter made? do i need a letter format myself, what are the requirements and charges etc?


----------



## smkyn

Hi I just visited Abu Dhabi today to Pakistan Embassy for the verification letter. They have provided me three letters to send to board of intermediate , secondary and third to my university via tcs myself and then they will take it from there. They took money draft from me for both the boards and told me my university verification fee was not on the list. I informed them that there is no mention of hsc or ssc verification letter to submit to mohesr. But they insisted that its a standard process and I need all three letters to be mailed and then il have to wait for their response to the Pakistan embassy which can take months. 

-Please tell me if This is the same process people who got equivalency went through. 

-Do I need hsc verification letter?

-can I apply for high school equivalency from ministry of education in the meantime without this embassy letter?


----------



## SgtRoswell

smkyn said:


> Hi I just visited Abu Dhabi today to Pakistan Embassy for the verification letter. They have provided me three letters to send to board of intermediate , secondary and third to my university via tcs myself and then they will take it from there. They took money draft from me for both the boards and told me my university verification fee was not on the list. I informed them that there is no mention of hsc or ssc verification letter to submit to mohesr. But they insisted that its a standard process and I need all three letters to be mailed and then il have to wait for their response to the Pakistan embassy which can take months.
> 
> -Please tell me if This is the same process people who got equivalency went through.
> 
> -Do I need hsc verification letter?
> 
> -can I apply for high school equivalency from ministry of education in the meantime without this embassy letter?


Sorry for being late as I got busy. Well, perhaps you have not read previous posts carefully. Please re-read it again specially the table in previous post. Yes you need verification for SSC certificate and HSC certificate to get the IBCC letter which is required for HSC eqv here. You do not have to wait for embassy process for this.


----------



## SgtRoswell

PM me your number, I'll explain you over the phone. 

Regards,


----------



## namalom

has anyone got Allama Iqbal Open University B.Com degree equivalency from MOHESR. 

seeking someone has done this, I need assistance.


----------



## SgtRoswell

namalom said:


> has anyone got Allama Iqbal Open University B.Com degree equivalency from MOHESR.
> 
> seeking someone has done this, I need assistance.


The process is the same as mentioned numerous times in this thread.


----------



## namalom

Thank you dear, 

My concern is about the degree of this specific university


----------



## namalom

I got rejection of my degrees
B.A from PU - this programme is not recognized in UAE.
B.Com AIOU - they are not giving equivalency for Distance Learning 

seeking for help.


----------



## muhammedejaz

*Muhammed*

Hi Everyone!!

I Need some advice. I know i am asking the same question again but my case is a little confusing. I have done 0-levels and A-levels from Pakistan and have the IBCC equivalency with me. Likewise, after that i have done my Engineering from Pakistan as well. So can anyone tell me if i need to get the IBCC Certificates attested for all this process. Or what exactly needs to be done in my case.

I would be highly grateful for your response.


----------



## mansoor_ansar

2 year Graduation BA from BZU is recognized or not for MOHESR Eqv.


----------



## SgtRoswell

muhammedejaz said:


> Hi Everyone!!
> 
> I Need some advice. I know i am asking the same question again but my case is a little confusing. I have done 0-levels and A-levels from Pakistan and have the IBCC equivalency with me. Likewise, after that i have done my Engineering from Pakistan as well. So can anyone tell me if i need to get the IBCC Certificates attested for all this process. Or what exactly needs to be done in my case.
> 
> I would be highly grateful for your response.


Same process would be applied to your case. Please see earlier posts.


----------



## SgtRoswell

mansoor_ansar said:


> 2 year Graduation BA from BZU is recognized or not for MOHESR Eqv.


Check whether your university is listed here https://www.mohesr.gov.ae/En/E-Services/Pages/RecommendedInstitutions.aspx

if it is, most likely you could get the certificate from MOHESR.


----------



## kamran.hashmi2012

As Salam Alikum 

I am in need of intense help and need your kind guidance.


My name is Kamran and I am living in U.A.E. and earning my bread and butter by teaching.



I have done my Bachelors of Arts from Punjab University in 2004 as a private candidate as I was doing a private job at the same time which made me do this as a private candidate.


Now I am doing job in UAE as teacher of mathematics in Sharjah U.A.E.


My school is now demanding me to get my degree equalized but here in U.A.E they want me to have my degree in mathematics to be a maths teacher 


I want to get my degree in mathematics from Punjab University.


Please advice if :


I can appear in some additional papers to convert the BA degree into B. Sc? and if this can be done here in U.A.E. what is the procedure for that.
If this is not possible then can I appear in B.Sc exams here in U.A.E, if yes what is the procedure. which subject should I chose with maths where there will be no viva.

Your kind support in this regard will be highly helpful. since my job relies on this. 


Jaza K Allah khair,

Kamran H.


----------



## syedmurtaza

i am graduate online from preston university kohat pakistan .i participated in exams from uae preston university ajman centre. what i have to do for equalancy of my online bechlor degree


----------



## Abdur-rahman

The name of my university is not included in the list of recommended institutes on the MOE website.

https://www.moe.gov.ae/En/EServices/Pages/RecommendedInstitutions.aspx

Will it affect getting equivalence for the bachelors degree from mohesr ?
Previously one of my university fellow applied for equivalence two times but got rejected saying your university name is not in the list.
Our degree is accredited and attested by HEC PAKISTAN and also pakistan engineering council.
I have already gone through all the process of getting equivalence degree and waiting for a response from MOHESR for more than 2 weeks.

Can u suggest me anything please ?

Also is there any procedure to add the university name to MOHESR list ?


----------



## elmertiman

namalom said:


> I got rejection of my degrees
> B.A from PU - this programme is not recognized in UAE.
> B.Com AIOU - they are not giving equivalency for Distance Learning
> 
> seeking for help.


Hi namalom, 

I any update on your equivalency documents specially on the B.A from PU?


----------



## mehmoodadil

*O Levels attestation*



ranis said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am in desperate need of help regarding my academic purposes.
> 
> I completed my O'Levels from Abu Dhabi and joined a university in Dubai International Academic City (DIAC) last year. Now due to a medical condition which I am suffering from, I have to transfer to a university in Abu Dhabi. Before starting this university in DIAC, I was asked to complete GED and submit them the Diploma and Transcript which will be considered equivalent to High School.
> 
> However, the credits cannot be transferred since I will be shifting from a KHDA accredited university to a MOHESR university.
> 
> The Academic Councellor in the university of Abu Dhabi asked me to get my O'Level and GED certificates attested, and also to get an equivalence certificate mentioning that I have completed my High School education which is equivalent to UAE General Secondary School Certificate.
> 
> After a lot of hassle, I was able to get my O'Level certificates attested. On the other hand, since I did my GED certification from a private institute in Dubai, I am unable to get it attested and get an equivalency for it. The staff in ADEC is telling me to go to KHDA, whereas the staff at KHDA is asking me to visit ADEC.
> 
> Different people are giving me different opinions, and I have no idea what to do or where to go next.
> 
> Please advise me on the best possible and quicker solution.


HI 
I am having trouble with getting high school equivalency from MOE. How did you get your O levels attested. I mean British council alone or from ministry after that?


----------



## binubp

*Equivalency for Private Study Degree*

Dear All,

I've to get my Bachelor Degree done in India (University of Calicut), studied under private study during 1994-1997,
Before going to MOHE, I've got my 10+2 courses equivalency from MOE, UAE.

As my mode of education is private(In India, before 30 years back, there were few regular colleges only, and many of us are registered for University through Private study, and University will conduct exams and issues degrees, and in India there is no discrimination for degrees obtained through regular college / private college(private study),

The UAE ministry of higher education says for the time being they are not issuing equivalency for private study ,

Is any one could help me out

Appreciate your valuable comments/suggestions

Sincerely


----------



## twowheelsgood

binubp said:


> Dear All,
> 
> 
> 
> I've to get my Bachelor Degree done in India (University of Calicut), studied under private study during 1994-1997,
> 
> Before going to MOHE, I've got my 10+2 courses equivalency from MOE, UAE.
> 
> 
> 
> As my mode of education is private(In India, before 30 years back, there were few regular colleges only, and many of us are registered for University through Private study, and University will conduct exams and issues degrees, and in India there is no discrimination for degrees obtained through regular college / private college(private study),
> 
> 
> 
> The UAE ministry of higher education says for the time being they are not issuing equivalency for private study ,
> 
> 
> 
> Is any one could help me out
> 
> 
> 
> Appreciate your valuable comments/suggestions
> 
> 
> 
> Sincerely




If the UAE authorities say No than its no. Too many 'fake' worthless alleged degrees out there for the authorities to consider them equivalent when there are millions of verifiable degree candidates to choose from. 

Sorry. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gopakumarnair

binubp said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I've to get my Bachelor Degree done in India (University of Calicut), studied under private study during 1994-1997,
> Before going to MOHE, I've got my 10+2 courses equivalency from MOE, UAE.
> 
> As my mode of education is private(In India, before 30 years back, there were few regular colleges only, and many of us are registered for University through Private study, and University will conduct exams and issues degrees, and in India there is no discrimination for degrees obtained through regular college / private college(private study),
> 
> The UAE ministry of higher education says for the time being they are not issuing equivalency for private study ,
> 
> Is any one could help me out
> 
> Appreciate your valuable comments/suggestions
> 
> Sincerely


You got the equivalency?


----------



## Gopakumarnair

*Certificate Equivalency*

I have completed my Bachelor of Science degree(3 years) from Calicut university in Kerala, Inadia. The university is approved by Indian Govt and i completed the program as regular student and i did not traveled to any country during my study period. Now i need to get UAE equivalency for bachelor. Anyone can advise me on this.


----------



## Ajk5512

mehmoodadil said:


> ranis said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I am in desperate need of help regarding my academic purposes.
> 
> I completed my O'Levels from Abu Dhabi and joined a university in Dubai International Academic City (DIAC) last year. Now due to a medical condition which I am suffering from, I have to transfer to a university in Abu Dhabi. Before starting this university in DIAC, I was asked to complete GED and submit them the Diploma and Transcript which will be considered equivalent to High School.
> 
> However, the credits cannot be transferred since I will be shifting from a KHDA accredited university to a MOHESR university.
> 
> The Academic Councellor in the university of Abu Dhabi asked me to get my O'Level and GED certificates attested, and also to get an equivalence certificate mentioning that I have completed my High School education which is equivalent to UAE General Secondary School Certificate.
> 
> After a lot of hassle, I was able to get my O'Level certificates attested. On the other hand, since I did my GED certification from a private institute in Dubai, I am unable to get it attested and get an equivalency for it. The staff in ADEC is telling me to go to KHDA, whereas the staff at KHDA is asking me to visit ADEC.
> 
> Different people are giving me different opinions, and I have no idea what to do or where to go next.
> 
> Please advise me on the best possible and quicker solution.
> 
> 
> 
> HI
> I am having trouble with getting high school equivalency from MOE. How did you get your O levels attested. I mean British council alone or from ministry after that?
Click to expand...

Hello. Did you find a solution for the equivalency problem? If so, what exactly did you do?


----------



## Ajk5512

HafsaAbdul said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, did you ever find a solution for your GED issue since I'm going through the exact same thing


Hello. Did you find a solution to the GED problem? If so, what did you do?


----------



## nasir.ali2002

kamran.hashmi2012 said:


> As Salam Alikum
> 
> I am in need of intense help and need your kind guidance.
> 
> 
> My name is Kamran and I am living in U.A.E. and earning my bread and butter by teaching.
> 
> 
> 
> I have done my Bachelors of Arts from Punjab University in 2004 as a private candidate as I was doing a private job at the same time which made me do this as a private candidate.
> 
> 
> Now I am doing job in UAE as teacher of mathematics in Sharjah U.A.E.
> 
> 
> My school is now demanding me to get my degree equalized but here in U.A.E they want me to have my degree in mathematics to be a maths teacher
> 
> 
> I want to get my degree in mathematics from Punjab University.
> 
> 
> Please advice if :
> 
> 
> I can appear in some additional papers to convert the BA degree into B. Sc? and if this can be done here in U.A.E. what is the procedure for that.
> If this is not possible then can I appear in B.Sc exams here in U.A.E, if yes what is the procedure. which subject should I chose with maths where there will be no viva.
> 
> Your kind support in this regard will be highly helpful. since my job relies on this.
> 
> 
> Jaza K Allah khair,
> 
> Kamran H.


hi, did you able to get you BA private degree equivalent?


----------



## nasir.ali2002

Hello. Did you find a solution for the equivalency problem? If so, what exactly did you do?


----------



## Fouad1981

*MAster equivalency*

Hi i have done my masters from SZABIST dubai. Degree is attested from KHDA and MOFA UAE. Whats the process to get it equvalize from Mohesr? Please advise


----------



## prenderqast

Hi did you get your equivalency?


----------



## SgtRoswell

I have explained the whole process many times in this thread. Please read, specially 
https://www.expatforum.com/expats/d...ificate-equivalency-mohesr-3.html#post8673337


----------



## prenderqast

Hey thanks a lot but can I ask exactly how long it took to get the letter from the embassy? How long did it take to get the high school equivalence? Im asking because i need to submit the documents to my university by the 17th of january, and i need to arrange my travel to UAE accordingly. How many days before should I come?


----------



## prenderqast

Hi did you figure out the attestation procedure for O and A levels?


----------



## SgtRoswell

prenderqast said:


> Hey thanks a lot but can I ask exactly how long it took to get the letter from the embassy? How long did it take to get the high school equivalence? Im asking because i need to submit the documents to my university by the 17th of january, and i need to arrange my travel to UAE accordingly. How many days before should I come?


I can't comment on when you should or should not come. The whole degree equivalency process took me around 6 months. yeah 6 months! You should focus on step by step process. 

For O/A levels, I guess the first part of the step 1 mentioned in my linked post can be skipped but rest should follow. 

It also depends on what exactly do you want ? High school or bachelors equivalency?


----------



## prenderqast

Im going to apply for the O and A level attestation from British council but apparently the ministry of foreign affairs doesnt attest foreign certificates so i cant even attest it frim the UAE embassy then. Will the british council attestation be enough?


----------



## prenderqast

I want bachelors equivalency. Ihave gotten admission for a masters program at AUS Sharjah


----------



## SgtRoswell

prenderqast said:


> Im going to apply for the O and A level attestation from British council but apparently the ministry of foreign affairs doesnt attest foreign certificates so i cant even attest it frim the UAE embassy then. Will the british council attestation be enough?


Don't assume anything unless you are pretty sure. Goto MOFA and check yourself. 
You have to do legwork! You still have time.


----------



## prenderqast

Alright just to confirm, i need my high school equivalency from MOE to apply for the bachelors equivalency?


----------



## SgtRoswell

prenderqast said:


> Alright just to confirm, i need my high school equivalency from MOE to apply for the bachelors equivalency?


That is correct.


----------



## Stevesolar

prenderqast said:


> Alright just to confirm, i need my high school equivalency from MOE to apply for the bachelors equivalency?


Hi,
Are you thinking that O and A levels will be classed as being equivalent to a bachelors degree?
Cheers
Steve


----------



## prenderqast

Hello nope. I have my bachelors degree. Apparently i need my O and A levels and get their equivalency first in order to get my bachelor degree equalized.


----------



## prenderqast

Hey so apparently i have to get all documents attested from UAE MOFA as well as Pakistan Mofa???? I asked someone in Dubai to call and ask and this is what they told me.


----------



## SgtRoswell

prenderqast said:


> Hey so apparently i have to get all documents attested from UAE MOFA as well as Pakistan Mofa???? I asked someone in Dubai to call and ask and this is what they told me.


You should re-read my post. UAE MOFA will only attest document if they see their (relevant country's) embassy stamp. UAE embassy will only attest if they see Pak MOFA stamp and PAK MOFA will only .... you see how it goes.


----------



## prenderqast

Alright just one more thing. Does the pakistan embassy take your ORIGINAL degree for the letter(to verify my degree from the school)? Or do they keep a copy?


----------



## SgtRoswell

prenderqast said:


> Alright just one more thing. Does the pakistan embassy take your ORIGINAL degree for the letter(to verify my degree from the school)? Or do they keep a copy?


Check point #3 in my post


----------



## Nj24

Hello,

I have an MBA from HEC recognized private university for 1 year and 3 year Bsc hons from the same.
I have all my attestations ready only awaiting embassy letter.
Has anyone received their equivalency for such a case?


----------



## Nj24

Hello,

I have an MBA from HEC recognized private university for 1 year and 3 year Bsc hons from the same.
I have all my attestations ready only awaiting embassy letter.
Has anyone received their equivalency for such a case?


----------



## prenderqast

Hi, i have another question regarding the letter that the Pakistan embassy gives. Will they take my original degree????? Or will a photocopy be enough??? If they take original degrees, isn't it risky for them to mail it all the way back to my home country and then the university mailing it back to them??? And can anyone tell me the exact procedure, like for example i am standing infront of the pakistan embassy in abu dhabi, now what. What do i do next?


----------



## twowheelsgood

prenderqast said:


> Will they take my original degree????? Or will a photocopy be enough??? If they take original degrees, isn't it risky for them to mail it all the way back to my home country and then the university mailing it back to them???


Of course they want the original - how else will they know its original and you haven't been using Photoshop as so many from that part of the world try to ?

It may be risky but thats more about the local postal service and not really their problem if it goes missing after the event. You'd normally collect the originals from them in my experience - not trust to the post.


----------



## prenderqast

Theyre the ones that are going to mail my degree According to the original post in this thread.... It is EXTREMELY risky for them to be mailing my degree. Nowhere in the world is this asked from anyone. Cant they see my original degree in person and use the photocopies to be sent to my university? 
Also have you gone through this process? I'm asking someone who has gone through this exact process. I dont have time for speculation.


----------



## twowheelsgood

prenderqast said:


> It is EXTREMELY risky for them to be mailing my degree. Nowhere in the world is this asked from anyone. Cant they see my original degree in person and use the photocopies to be sent to my university?
> Also have you gone through this process? I'm asking someone who has gone through this exact process. I dont have time for speculation.


1. No, its not risky to post bits of paper.
2. Its asked for in multiple countries around the world where they want to see original certificates. Many people post originals of documents to Notaries, and government departments.
3. Yes, they can see the original degree in person IF you take it to the exact place where the paperwork is processed, but as most places process paperwork at a different location to the counter, thats not going to happen.
4. Yes, I've even posted passports which by your logic is extremely risky. Too much drama on your part.

You may not have time for speculation, but you've already made up your mind on things where there is exact proof of the opposite and are ignoring the advice given in response to your question. Why bother asking for advice if you've already decide the answer ?

Send documents recorded delivery and you'll be fine - and the reason they want originals is they don't trust photocopies - and your response if read, would make them think you are trying to give them photoshopped versions.


----------



## SgtRoswell

Looks like you have a reading problem. The same question has been answered in the first post of this page! 

Let me paste this from my original post, yes they will see your original and ask for photocopies. 

"(3) Once You have degree verification money draft with you , *Submit your degree copies* along with Money draft to Pakistan Embassy ( UAE ) , Further process they will explain you.
Note: Finally you will get degree verification letter after correspondence and exchange of sealed envelop between Pakistan embassy and your university."


Try to read before panicking. 



prenderqast said:


> Hi, i have another question regarding the letter that the Pakistan embassy gives. Will they take my original degree????? Or will a photocopy be enough??? If they take original degrees, isn't it risky for them to mail it all the way back to my home country and then the university mailing it back to them??? And can anyone tell me the exact procedure, like for example i am standing infront of the pakistan embassy in abu dhabi, now what. What do i do next?


----------



## lisjo007

I had completed my Bachelor of Science degree(2007 - 3 years) from Calicut university in Kerala, India. The university is approved by Indian Govt and I completed the program as regular student and I did not traveled to any country during my study period. Now when I applied at MOE for UAE equivalency for bachelor certificate it has come back rejected. 
They were saying some think about Internal and external marks when i asked the cause of rejection.
Can any one advice what to do next...


----------

